# Kette kaputt



## GizzZ (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr da,
ich hab mir gestern beim grinden meine kette kaputt gemacht. (2 kettenglieder sin verbogen und eins gebrochen) Da wollt ich euuch fragen ob man da lieber ne neue stärkere kette kaufen sollte oder nur die kettenglieder ersetzen sollte. Auf jeden fall bau ich mir mein kettenblatt auf die andere seite, damit die kette schon ein bischen aus dem gefahrenbereich is. 
Vielen dank schon mal
gizZz


----------



## GizzZ (15. Juli 2005)

is euch noch nie die kette gebrochen oder wieso antwortet hier keiner?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (15. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr da,
> ich hab mir gestern beim grinden meine kette kaputt gemacht. (2 kettenglieder sin verbogen und eins gebrochen) Da wollt ich euuch fragen ob man da lieber ne neue stärkere kette kaufen sollte oder nur die kettenglieder ersetzen sollte. Auf jeden fall bau ich mir mein kettenblatt auf die andere seite, damit die kette schon ein bischen aus dem gefahrenbereich is.
> Vielen dank schon mal
> gizZz


also wenn das ne gute teure kette war würd ich se reparieren , wenns ne billige war kannste dir ruhig ne neue kaufen!


----------



## RISE (15. Juli 2005)

Also ich hatte Probleme mit der KMC Z-Chain, die ist immer aufgegangen und nach ein paar mal nieten hab ich mir dann die KoolChain bestellt, jetzt ist Ruhe. Ansonsten würde ich erstmal nieten, da die Kette bei der Lieferung eh zu lang ist und genug Glieder vorhanden sein sollten (es sei denn es war ein Komplettbike).


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

kauf dich neu und hab spass, selber denken is schon schwer.....


----------



## GizzZ (17. Juli 2005)

Also ich hatte en komplett bike und ich hab leider die erfahrung machen müssen dass mein einzelne glieder nich kaufen kann :*(  Naja ich hab dann die kaputten glieder rausgenomen und jetzt is die kette etwa 3mm zu kurz *heul* und ich muss ne neue kaufen. Welche is denn da besonders stabil? Weil ich hab so das gefühl mir passiert das noch ein paar mal...


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Juli 2005)

boah, was issen das schon wieder hier?
,,soll ich aufs Klo gehen oder lieber noch 5min abwarten?"

edit:
reparieren!


----------



## DerSteff (17. Juli 2005)

Ohh, Weltuntergang.

Kauf dir einfach ne neue die Vollidiot!!!


WFG Tyler


----------



## Misanthrop (17. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> boah, was issen das schon wieder hier?
> ,,soll ich aufs Klo gehen oder lieber noch 5min abwarten?"
> 
> edit:
> reparieren!



Ne lieber warten, dann haste mehr drück am Rectum, dann platscht das Wasser immer so schön hoch


----------



## der Digge (17. Juli 2005)

@GizzZ - also das Thema hier is wirklich ma....    
aber trotzdem, geh einfach in nen Radladen deiner wahl und frag ma freundlich in der Werkstadt nach Kettenresten oder kauf dir einfach ne neue 0815 Kette dat kostet dich au höchstens 5,- Euro, wenn du LHD Fahren möchtest (Kette auf der anderen Seite) brauchst du ne passende Nabe + Kurbel (geht nicht mit jeder).


----------



## alöx (17. Juli 2005)

Boah Leute was soll das schon wieder. 

Der Junge hat ne Frage, ok vllt ein wenig blöd die Frage aber immerhin scheint es die erste Kette zu sein die ihm reißt und da wußt ich auch nicht ob ich die nochmal nehmen kann etc. Also kommt mal vom hohen Ross runter.

OT:

Kauf dir eine neue Kette KMC Koolchain, KHE Wipperman oder gleich ne Regina Street Chain.

www.parano-garage.de zum Beispiel.

Kette auf der anderen Seite also wahrscheinlich LeftSideDrive wird nicht unbedingt bei dir gehen wie schon von Diggen erwähnt.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (17. Juli 2005)

Danke alex =) endlich mal ein verwertbarer post. Aber das mit dem kettenblat hat einwandfrei funktioniert ich muss jetzt nur noch die pedale austauschen sonst nix.


----------



## alöx (17. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Danke alex =) endlich mal ein verwertbarer post. Aber das mit dem kettenblat hat einwandfrei funktioniert ich muss jetzt nur noch die pedale austauschen sonst nix.



Wieso Pedale austauschen? Das check ich jetzt aber wirklich nicht.

Hast du eine einteilige Kurbel? Das mit dem Pedale austauschen wird nämlich nichts weil Kurbeln ein Links und ein Rechtsgewinde haben.

Klär mich auf...


----------



## GizzZ (17. Juli 2005)

öhm weil meine pedale halt mit soner schräge gebaut sin (wie doch alle pedale eigentlich) kp wie man des mathematisch korrejkt bezeichnet. Und jedenfalls gibt es da ein linkes und ein rechtes und jetzt is halt mein linkes rechts und mein rechtes links. Also muss ich die tauschen.

Aber mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich ja meine nabe auch drehen muss  weil sonst kann ich ja nur anch hinten fahren. Weisch du wie man die aufkriegt? weil irgencwie komm ich da net weiter 

edit:
hab übrigens ne 2 teilige kurbel (denk ich doch zumindest).


----------



## alöx (17. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> öhm weil meine pedale halt mit soner schräge gebaut sin (wie doch alle pedale eigentlich) kp wie man des mathematisch korrejkt bezeichnet. Und jedenfalls gibt es da ein linkes und ein rechtes und jetzt is halt mein linkes rechts und mein rechtes links. Also muss ich die tauschen.



Kannst du schonmal vergessen. Pedale kannst du nur auf der vorgegebenen Seite montieren. Solltst du es andersrum versuchen geht das Gewinde kaputt.
Also geht nicht.



> Aber mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich ja meine nabe auch drehen muss  weil sonst kann ich ja nur anch hinten fahren. Weisch du wie man die aufkriegt? weil irgencwie komm ich da net weiter



Das ist der oben angesprochene Punkt. Wenn du deine Naben drehen musst geht es nicht. Deine Nabe hat eine Aufnahme zur Rechtsmontage. Wenn du dein HR jetzt umdrehst trittst du natürlich in den Freilauf. Da wirst du nichts aufbekommen etc. Das Ritzel ist nur für ein Richtung gebaut und selbst wenn du ein LSD-Ritzel kaufst wird es nicht funzen es würde sich zwar dann in die korrekte Richtung bewegen jedoch würdest du das Ritzel beim treten Abschrauben. 



> edit:
> hab übrigens ne 2 teilige kurbel (denk ich doch zumindest).



Wennschon das 3 teilig, Kurbelarme 2 mal und eine Achse. 

Also sowas nicht...







sonder sowas...






bei so einer Kurbel hättest du jedoch nur das Kettenblatt auf die andere Seite schrauben müssen sofern da auch eine Aufnahme für die Schraube vorhanden ist. (Schraubenaufnahme ca 3 cm vom Tretlager entfernt)

Alles in allem lass es so wie es vorher war und bau dir ne dicke Kette drauf.



mfg der alöx


----------



## GizzZ (17. Juli 2005)

och nöö  jetzt hatte ich schon so viel arbeit mit dem teil   
aber mal angenommen ich hätte grad schweinisch viel geld und kann mir en neues laufrad für hinten holen (da meine alte felge ein bischen durchgenudelt is) mit welcher nabe würd des gehn? 

Und noch mal zu meinen pedalen. Kann man auch das innere gewinde von den pedalen rausschrauben und die tauschen? Ne schraube zum rausdrehn hab ich schon gefunden und rausgedreht aber jetzt komm ich schon wieda nich weiter 
is des jetzt nurw eil ich zu blöd bin oder weil des einfach net geht?

edit:
bei meiner kurbel kann leider nur der eine kurbelarm an mein kettenblatt da der andere nicht son loch hat mit dem ich die 2.schraube am ketteblatt festmachen kann. Also hab ich des ganze einfach nur gedreht...

aber da ich im moment kein geld hab außer für die kette werd ich wohl oder über alles wieder umbauen müssen  

edit2:
aber wenn ich ma so schweinisch viel geld hab mach ich des mal!!! 

edit3:
ach ja vielen dank nochmal an dich alöx ^^


----------



## ZoMa (17. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Wennschon das 3 teilig, Kurbelarme 2 mal und eine Achse.



Es gibt 2-Teilige Kurbeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Juli 2005)

Was hast du denn überhaupt für ein Bike, bzw. für eine Nabe,Kurbel? Das wäre nämlich gut zu wissen.
Wenn deine linke Kurbel keine Aufnahme für ein Kettenblatt hat und deine Nabe zufällig kein Gewinde für ein Lefthanddrive Ritzel besitzt, dann wird das eine teure Angelegenheit, da du dann sowohl eine neue Kurbel, als auch eine neue Nabe brauchst.
Es gibt normale Naben mit LHD, wie z.B. die Wethepeople Pi Hub, die hat links und rechts ein Gewinde, du kannst immer umbauen wie es dir Spaß macht.
Cassettennaben gibt es auch für LHD, z.B. von Odyssey, Proper,Profile. Die sind aber etwas teurer.Dafür kann man mit denen auch kleinere Ritzel fahren. Wenn du sowieso alles neu kaufen "musst" wäre eine Cassettennabe anzuraten, da du dann gleich noch ein paar Gramm sparen kannst.

Den ganzen Dusel kannst du natürlich sparen, wenn du dir eine dickere Kette besorgst. Bei welchem Grind ist sie denn kaputt gegangen? Tippe mal auf Sprocket oder einen ganz bösen Feeble.


----------



## jimbim (17. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 2-Teilige Kurbeln..


gib ma link zum bild


----------



## alöx (18. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 2-Teilige Kurbeln..



Boah Klug********r... 

wenn du jetzt auf Shimano Hone und Shimano Saint zum Beispiel anspielen willst hast recht die ham aber nichts am BMX zu suchen. Und ne 2piece Kurbel fürs BMX währe mir neu... aber ich bin noch lernfähig...

EDIT. laut dem französischem Gebäck gibt es sowas doch. Bekannt geworden ist uns Felt Spline Loc o.Ä. und Schwinn XS. Aber das scheinen absolute Exoten zu sein da nirgendwo auffindbar. Bitte um Bild...


----------



## RISE (18. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Klug********r...
> 
> wenn du jetzt auf Shimano Hone und Shimano Saint zum Beispiel anspielen willst hast recht die ham aber nichts am BMX zu suchen. Und ne 2piece Kurbel fürs BMX währe mir neu... aber ich bin noch lernfähig...
> 
> EDIT. laut dem französischem Gebäck gibt es sowas doch. Bekannt geworden ist und Felt Spline Loc o.Ä. und Schwinn XS. Aber das scheinen absolute Exoten zu sein da nirgendwo auffindbar. Bitte um Bild...



Laut irgendwem wurde die Produktion, bzw. die Testphase auch einegstellt. Andere 2 teilige BMX Kurbeln außer den Felt sind mir nicht bekannt, aber vielleicht belehrt uns ja noch einer eines besseren.


----------



## Tobster (18. Juli 2005)

heir mal bilder von der felt spline loc. wenn auch nicht ganz so interessant und aufschlussreich  

http://www.bmx-test.com/cgi-bin/reviews.cgi?review_id=1514

*edit*
und noch eines von 2005, von der felt hp (http://www.feltbmx.com/parts/crank_splineloc.html)





tobi


----------



## Hund (18. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dich neu und hab spass, selber denken is schon schwer.....



das wolte ich grad schreiben ach man musste immer schneller sein??      

mfg
hund


----------



## alöx (18. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> das wolte ich grad schreiben ach man musste immer schneller sein??
> 
> mfg
> hund



shice spammer. hättest dir sparen können.


OT.

Wie muss ich mir die Funktion vorstellen. Der eine Review klingt sehr nach Prinzip Saint o.Ä.


----------



## Tobster (18. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie muss ich mir die Funktion vorstellen. Der eine Review klingt sehr nach Prinzip Saint o.Ä.



genau so denke ich mir das auch!! also ein kurbelarm ist fest mit der achse verbunden, die lagerschalen werden wie üblich eingepresst in den rahmen und anschließend die kurbelarm/achs-kombi durch gesteckt
dann kommt der andere arm mit drauf und alles wird mittels einer schraube festgezogen! also ähnlich der saint...schade das es keine details / explosionszeichnungen gibt  

tobi


----------



## FalterReinhold (18. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn das ne gute teure kette war würd ich se reparieren , wenns ne billige war kannste dir ruhig ne neue kaufen!



Würde ich auch machen weil die Guten Ketten kann man meistens Nieten


----------



## Hund (18. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> shice spammer. hättest dir sparen können.
> 
> 
> OT.
> ...




nein hätte ich nicht wie du sihst    

kauf dir einfach eine regina nite si dran und sie hält       

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (18. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Klug********r...
> 
> wenn du jetzt auf Shimano Hone und Shimano Saint zum Beispiel anspielen willst hast recht die ham aber nichts am BMX zu suchen. Und ne 2piece Kurbel fürs BMX währe mir neu... aber ich bin noch lernfähig...



Bekanntestes Beispiel ist Primo SGT.. Gibt aber auch welche von Dotek, Answer oder Odyssey..


----------



## alöx (19. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Bekanntestes Beispiel ist Primo SGT.. Gibt aber auch welche von Dotek, Answer oder Odyssey..



Hm das wohl zu OldSkool für mich.  Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit sowas am Komplettrad zu haben dürfte ja ca bei NULL liegen. 

@ Hund lern deutsch zu schreiben....


----------



## ZoMa (19. Juli 2005)

Guckst du einfach in den 2000er Katalog von Primo..


----------



## alöx (19. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du einfach in den 2000er Katalog von Primo..



Hab ich grad ganz zufällig nicht zur Hand. 

Is ja gut jetzt mit dem Kleinge******** man. Ich bekomm gleich nen Hals. Wurde ja nun festgestellt das es 2teilige Kurbeln gibt. Aber dennoch wird die wahrscheinlichkeit sowas am Komplettrad als Anfänger dran zu haben immernoch bei NULL liegen.

Man ziehn Stock ausm Popo wir ham gecheckt das du es weißt.


----------



## ZoMa (19. Juli 2005)

Muss man eigentlich vor Halbwissen strotzen und den Zwang haben dieses ständig ungefiltert zu verbreiten um bei euch auf Anklang zu stossen?


----------



## alöx (20. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man eigentlich vor Halbwissen strotzen und den Zwang haben dieses ständig ungefiltert zu verbreiten um bei euch auf Anklang zu stossen?



Is gut jetzt...


----------



## Tobster (20. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Is gut jetzt...



genau...da hast du recht 

solche leute mit ihrem katalog wissen sind einfach nur nervig!
wenn ZoMa schon so tolles wissen über die 2 teiligen kurbeln hat, warum postet er denn nicht mal bilder?! naja nun haben wir das ja geklärt und gut ist zudem geht es in diesem thread eigentlich um eine kette 

by the way:
primo sgt: 






dotek cranks:





glaube kaum, dass die noch in großer zahl zu finden sind!und zweiteilig sind sie auch nicht!

tobi


----------



## GizzZ (20. Juli 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welchem Grind ist sie denn kaputt gegangen? Tippe mal auf Sprocket oder einen ganz bösen Feeble.


... eigentlich wollt ich ein 50-50 machen aber ich hab vorne zu stark gezogen und bin dann mit dem rad auf der rail gelandet. Und dadurch bin ich ganz hübsch mit dem kettenblatt über die *STEIN*rail gerutscht.

ach ja und ich hab ein wtp nova und jetzt ne neue kette. Eine ACS single speed. Ich hoff mal die is stabil...

edit:
was isn ein sprocket und ein feeble?!? o.Ô

edit2: 
hab grad en paar bilder gefunden also hat sichs erledigt


----------

